# ViP612 DVR Overheating



## TCahill (May 29, 2010)

Is it normal for our DVR to run constantly and generate heat? It is in a TV stand, on it's own shelf, and we keep the glassed door open to allow the heat to dissipate.

Thanks,
TCahill


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

:welcome_s
Are you getting errors?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

TCahill said:


> Is it normal for our DVR to run constantly and generate heat? It is in a TV stand, on it's own shelf, and we keep the glassed door open to allow the heat to dissipate.
> 
> Thanks,
> TCahill


DVRs are always buffering and always "on", so they always generate heat. The question is: is it getting enough airflow, and/or is it OVERheating?


----------



## TCahill (May 29, 2010)

Sounds like it is not "overheating". Not getting any error messages, perhaps not enough airflow, thanks for your replies.
-oby


----------



## TCahill (May 29, 2010)

Kent Taylor said:


> :welcome_s
> Are you getting errors?


Thanks for your reply. No error messages. Perhaps I will change its location to allow more airflow.
- Toby


----------



## Ibby14 (Jun 4, 2010)

I had an error message that mine hit 144 degrees, I then opened the glass doors and let the ac in, and it dropped down quickly.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

FYI

To find out if heat is a problem press

*menu - 6 - 3 - counters*
then *page down* using










until you see HDD temperatures.​


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I checked mine after the hard drive died.

It showed a maximum HDD temp. of 145 degrees.


----------

